# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  La Vuelta 2015

## ilmora

Kaksi viikkoa Vueltaan:




*Sporting aspects*

*The route*

Running from Saturday August 22nd to Sunday September 13th 2015, the Vuelta will be made up of 21 stages and will cover a total distance of 3,374.4 kilometres.
*6* flat stages.
*13* hill and mountain stages
*1* team time trial stag.
*1* individual time trial stage
*Distinctive aspects of the race*

*39* individual time trial stage
*7,4* kilometres team time trial stage
*44* summits.
*2* rest days.

*New start cities*

Alhaurín de la Torre, Mijas, Rota, Jódar, Puebla de Don Fadrique, Torrevieja, Comillas, Roa , Medina dvel Campo.

*New finish cities*

Caminito del Rey, Vejer de la Frontera, Alcalá de Guadaira, Sierra de Cazorla, La Alpujarra, Cumbre del Sol. Benitachell, Cortals d`Encamp, Fuente del Chivo, Sotres. Cabrales, Ermita de Alba. Quirós, Riaza, Cercedilla.

----------


## kukavaa

Kovaa väkeä taitaa olla tulossa kilpasille. Quintta, Aru, Hai... ehkä Froomecus. Toivotaan etteivät lainaa tourin käsikirjoittajaa, viimevuodet ainakin jännityksen tajua on löytynyt skripenteiltä.

----------


## tiger

Froome mukana, tiukka skaba tulossa. Vain Conta puuttuu kovista gc kuskeista. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## kolistelija

Froome tuskin on missään timanttikunnossa vueltassa, niin kuin ei Quintanakaan. Ei se peräkkäisten isojen ajaminen vaan onnistu niin että on molemmissa huipulla. Mites Aru? Kestäisikö kunto ja pää?

----------


## Paolo

Arullahan saattaisi kunnossa ollessaan olla nyt iskun paikka. (Muut) Isot nimet taisivat olla Tourilla mukana.

----------


## Mikha

Astanalla on kyllä vaikeuksia valita kapteeninsa: Nibali, Aru vai Landa? Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä mihin Landa pystyy kapuna, mutta eiköhän ne yritä Arulla. Etenkin kun Landa on vaihtamassa työnantajaa.

Mielenkiintoinen kisa tulossa kaiken kaikkiaan

----------


## PeeHoo

Joo, harvinaisen kiinnostava Vuelta tulossa. Moni haluaa voittaa nimenomaan Froomen.

----------


## CamoN

Vaikken Valverdestä juuri tykkääkään, jotenkin on tullut sellainen kutina että yllätyn ellei hän ole hallintopäällikön asemassa Vueltassa. Oli Tourilla jotenkin yössä joten nyt olisi näytönpaikka tälle kaudelle ja Movistar unohtanee sen Tourin kahden kärjen taktiikan joka tuottaa lähinnä lohdutuspalkintoja. Tourin isot nimet tuskin saa aikaiseksi toista vahvaa kuntopiikkiä Vueltaan, mutta sitten on tietysti Katusha ym. matalamman profiilin joukkueet jotka voi onnistuessaan tehdä kovaa tulosta.

----------


## tapna

> Vaikken Valverdestä juuri tykkääkään, jotenkin on tullut sellainen kutina että yllätyn ellei hän ole hallintopäällikön asemassa Vueltassa. Oli Tourilla jotenkin yössä joten *nyt olisi näytönpaikka tälle* kaudelle ja Movistar unohtanee sen Tourin kahden kärjen taktiikan joka tuottaa lähinnä lohdutuspalkintoja. Tourin isot nimet tuskin saa aikaiseksi toista vahvaa kuntopiikkiä Vueltaan, mutta sitten on tietysti Katusha ym. matalamman profiilin joukkueet jotka voi onnistuessaan tehdä kovaa tulosta.



LBL? Fleche?

----------


## CamoN

> LBL? Fleche?



Alkutahdit soitettiin mutta varsinaista sinfoniaa odotellaan vielä. Toki arvostettavia suorituksia nuokin mutta jotenkin epäilisin Valverden tasoisen äijän tähtäimien olevan aina kohdistettu näihin isoihin ympäriajoihin.

----------


## tapna

Lisäksi "vaisuudesta" ja "kakkosajajuudesta" huolimatta kolmossija oli Valverden uran paras TdF-sijoitus. Vueltassa hän on yltänyt parempaan vain kolmesti. Siihen kun vielä lisätään menestys Ardenneilla ja UCI World Tourin kärkipaikka, niin 35-vuotiaan kautta lienee syytä pitää onnistuneena, kävipä lopuissa kilpailuissa miten hyvänsä.

----------


## kolistelija

> Alkutahdit soitettiin mutta varsinaista sinfoniaa odotellaan vielä. Toki arvostettavia suorituksia nuokin mutta jotenkin epäilisin Valverden tasoisen äijän tähtäimien olevan aina kohdistettu näihin isoihin ympäriajoihin.



Henkilökohtaisesti en kyllä ole koskaan ajatellut valverdea grand tourien voittajakuskina, vaikka sieltä yksi sellainen voittokin löytyy. Ei yleismies jantuselle vaan voi hirveästi odotuksia lastata.

----------


## ilmora

> Astanalla on kyllä vaikeuksia valita kapteeninsa: Nibali, Aru vai Landa? Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä mihin Landa pystyy kapuna, mutta eiköhän ne yritä Arulla. Etenkin kun Landa on vaihtamassa työnantajaa.
> 
> Mielenkiintoinen kisa tulossa kaiken kaikkiaan



Nibali ja Aru kapteeneina, Landa peesaa. Sääli sillä Giron jäljiltä Landa on paljon mielenkiintoisempi kuski. Oma pettymys siinä, ettei Marcel Kittel ole mukana, vaan jää tänä vuonna sivuun kaikki kolme suurta Touria.

Mutta ainakin Veikkanen on nähtävästi mukana niin saadaan vähän suomalaisväriäkin.  :Hymy: 

Edit: No nyt myös Peter Sagan on lisätty rosteriin mukaan.

----------


## kukavaa

Kova kisa tulossa. Ehk jopa (taas) vuoden tiukin kapa. Lakkii heilutetaan Pozzon puolesta.

----------


## nopsako

Landa olis mun suosikki, mut Nibalille laittaisin massit. Aru ei ollut Girossa aivan valmis kapuksi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PeeHoo

Eka etappi on joukkueaika-ajo ja hiekkatietä rannassa. Aika erikoista. Saa nähdä miten toimii.



https://twitter.com/rorysutherland1/...15709154246656

----------


## BONK

^ tuosta tulee MIELENKIINTOINEN kokeilu  :Hymy:

----------


## tiger

Kutina on, että tästä tulee paljon mielenkiintoisemmat kekkerit kuin taannoin Tour. Ainakin toivoa voi, ettei heti ekassa kunnon mäessä joku tee Froominaattoreita ja homma on siinä. ITT myös riittävän pitkä, jotta siinä voi oikeita eroja syntyä.

----------


## Hääppönen

Joskus lähemmäs kymmenen vuotta sitten Touria selostaessaan Selinit rupatellivat keskenään tylsän etapin ohessa. Christer totesi silloin:"Oletko kuullut huhua, että ensi vuoden Tourin avausetappia on suunniteltu Normandiaan hiekkarannalle, jolla maihinnousu tapahtui?". Isä Selin totesi hetken hiljaisuuden jälkeen: "Oletko muistanut ottaa lääkkeesi?"  :Leveä hymy: 
Mielenkiintoinen Vuelta tulossa kaikin puolin!

----------


## BONK

Itsekin odotan Vueltasta kauden kohokohtaa! Tätä en usko/toivo tapahtuvaksi, mutta jos Froominaattori tekee ennen kisan puoltaväliä samanlaisen übermensch-vedon kuin TdF:ssa niin lopetan ammattipyöräilyn seuraamisen kokonaan.

----------


## M. Rontti

> Eka etappi on joukkueaika-ajo ja hiekkatietä rannassa. Aika erikoista. Saa nähdä miten toimii.



No, eihän se sitten toiminut. 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vuel...fety-concerns/


Järkevä päätös koko kisan kannalta.
Ihmetyttää vaan, että miten ihmeessä tämä etappi pääsi näinkin lähelle toteutumista.

----------


## Warlord

> Ihmetyttää vaan, että miten ihmeessä tämä etappi pääsi näinkin lähelle toteutumista.



Täsmälleen samaa hämmästelin juttua lukiessani. Eikö reitit kuitenkin esitellä UCIlle ennakkoon? Eikös siellä jonkun pitäisi edustaa kuskeja tai edes heinäntekojärkeä? Ihme näytösetappi.

----------


## villef

En nyt tiedä. Eiköhän tuossakin olisi voinut itse kukin ajaa turvallisena pitämäänsä vauhtia. Isoja eroja ei ilman kaatumisia olisi kuitenkaan tullut.. Mutta hyvällä pyöränkäsittelytaidolla ja ajosilmällä olisi kuitenkin voinut jotain voittaa..
Kestääköhän se silta huoltoautoa??

----------


## PeeHoo

Varmaankin viisas päätös, mutta tosi myöhään tuli. Ymmärränkö oikein  että aikoja otetaan ja joku porukka voittaa ajon, mutta sijoitus tai  aika eivät vaikuta Vueltän tuloksiin?

"The teams will still race for stage victory but now none of the  big-name  overall contenders will risk losing time on the overall  classification."

----------


## CamoN

Jotenkin yllättävän kovia keskinopeuksia ottaen huomioon neutralisoinnin ja reitin, joka tosiaan näyttää olevan ihan puhdas vitsi aika-ajoa ajatellen.

----------


## Indurain

Ei nähnyt eikä kuulut !  Tännehän voisi joku laittaa vaikka tulokset ??

----------


## fiber

Indurain, täältä ne löytyvät: http://www.lavuelta.com/la-vuelta/20...all-route.html

​1.
ESPBMC RACING TEAM
08' 10''


2.
POLTINKOFF - SAXO
08' 11''
+ 00' 01''

3.
COLORICA GreenEDGE
08' 11''
+ 00' 01''

4.
NZLTEAM LOTTO NL - JUMBO
08' 18''
+ 00' 08''

5.
NEDETIXX - QUICK STEP
08' 20''
+ 00' 10''

6.
SUITREK FACTORY RACING
08' 21''
+ 00' 11''

7.
BELLOTTO SOUDAL
08' 28''
+ 00' 18''

8.
ESPCAJA RURAL-SEGUROS RGA
08' 28''
+ 00' 18''

9.
ESPMOVISTAR TEAM
08' 34''
+ 00' 24''

10.
FRACOFIDIS, SOLUTIONS CREDITS
08' 37''
+ 00' 27''

11.
FRAIAM CYCLING
08' 37''
+ 00' 27''

12.
ESPLAMPRE - MERIDA
08' 37''
+ 00' 27''

13.
ITAASTANA PRO TEAM
08' 40''
+ 00' 30''

14.
ERIMTN - QHUBEKA
08' 40''
+ 00' 30''

15.
COLCOLOMBIA
08' 43''
+ 00' 33''

16.
FRAFDJ
08' 54''
+ 00' 44''

17.
ESPTEAM KATUSHA
09' 04''
+ 00' 54''

18.
ITAAG2R LA MONDIALE
09' 10''
+ 01' 00''

19.
GERTEAM GIANT - ALPECIN
09' 17''
+ 01' 07''

20.
GBRTEAM SKY
09' 21''
+ 01' 11''

21.
USATEAM CANNONDALE - GARMIN
09' 30''
+ 01' 20''

22.
FRATEAM EUROPCAR
10' 25''
+ 02' 15''

----------


## Warlord

Onko Vueltaa ajettu koskaan Mallorcalla? Keväällä sinne menossa, ois kiva fiilistellä grand tourin etappireittiä.

----------


## vetooo

Jussi Veikkasen ennakkotunnelmat Vueltaan

----------


## kolistelija

Mäkimiesten, vai mäkikirimiesten maali? https://www.strava.com/segments/1806235

----------


## PeeHoo

> Mäkimiesten, vai mäkikirimiesten maali? https://www.strava.com/segments/1806235



Nousut eivät ole kovin pitkiä, mutta uskon, että sekuntien eroja syntyy.

----------


## Munarello

Siellä tuli näköjään Astanalle ylimääräinen "joukkuetempo" kun joutuvat yrittämään vetää Nibalia takaisin. Harmillisia tuollaiset isot läjät kun aikaeroa tulee helposti minuuttikaupalla, vaan minkäs teet. Caja Ruralin heppukin lähti "sopivasti" samaan aikaan omille teilleen hatkasta kun taisi sporttipäällikkö radioon karjaista että nyt vedä irti stn..?

----------


## trash-base

Hyvin taisteli Astana ja Nibali näyttäisi pääsevän takas pelotoniin. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Nibali on KUSKI. Normi Vuelta, yksi kasa ja sen jälkeen ei kukaan tiedä kuka on missä porukassa. Nämä Vueltan televisioinnit on kyllä ihan syvältä verrattuna Giroon ja Touriin, onneksi sentään tämän päivän etapilta löytyy loppunousua heti kisan alkuun.

----------


## trash-base

Valverdeä pitää kyllä veikata voittoon. Räjähtävimmät jalat lopun nousuun ellei sitten joku musta hevonen pääse livahtamaan karkuun. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## trash-base

Ei mennyt ihan kässärin mukaan 😜 Mut hieno loppu. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## CamoN

Jep, hieno taistelu maalimäkeen ja lupaa hyvää seuraaville etapeille. Orica-GreenEdge ja Cannondale-Garmin puolustustaisteluun Skytä, Movistaria ja Katushaa vastaan. Saa nähdä minne asti eväät riittää.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Aika paljon tuntui Tourin ajaneilla vielä painavan, Tom Dumoulin tummentaa kaikki starat, tästä voi vielä tulla mielenkiintoinen Vuelta, tosin edelleen veikkaan että Valverde harjaa tämän, tosin Froome oli tänään lopussa yllättävän vahva, Nairo kyllä lopussa yllättävän pehmeä.

----------


## trash-base

Heti mm. astanan pari ja TVGarderen jäivät sekunteja (vertaus Froomeen). Kisa tietysti vasta alussa mut kyllä näistä joskus voi joitain johtopäätöksiä vedellä. Tietysti eka mäki on eka mäki ja jalat ei oo ihan messissä...

1.
COL CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
141
ORICA GreenEDGE
03h 57' 25''


2.
NED DUMOULIN Tom
174
TEAM GIANT - ALPECIN
03h 57' 26''
 + 00' 01''

3.
IRL ROCHE Nicolas
8
TEAM SKY
03h 57' 34''
 + 00' 09''

4.
IRL MARTIN Daniel
156
TEAM CANNONDALE - GARMIN
03h 57' 39''
 + 00' 14''

5.
ESP RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joachim
181
TEAM KATUSHA
03h 57' 51''
 + 00' 26''

6.
COL QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
125
MOVISTAR TEAM
03h 57' 51''
 + 00' 26''

7.
GBR FROOME Christopher
1
TEAM SKY
03h 57' 55''
 + 00' 30''

8.
ESP VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
121
MOVISTAR TEAM
03h 57' 56''
 + 00' 31''

9.
ESP MORENO FERNANDEZ Daniel
186
TEAM KATUSHA
03h 57' 56''
 + 00' 31''

10.
ITA ARU Fabio
21
ASTANA PRO TEAM
03h 58' 02''
 + 00' 37''

11.
ESP NIEVE ITURRALDE Mikel
6
TEAM SKY
03h 58' 06''
 + 00' 41''

12.
ESP LANDA MEANA Mikel
23
ASTANA PRO TEAM
03h 58' 06''
 + 00' 41''

13.
FRA SICARD Romain
169
TEAM EUROPCAR
03h 58' 06''
 + 00' 41''

14.
RSA SONGEZO Jim
133
MTN - QHUBEKA
03h 58' 07''
 + 00' 42''

15.
USA VAN GARDEREN Tejay
38
BMC RACING TEAM
03h 58' 10''
 + 00' 45''

16.
ITA BRAMBILLA Gianluca
73
ETIXX - QUICK STEP
03h 58' 19''
 + 00' 54''

17.
FRA ROSSETTO Stéphane
57
COFIDIS, SOLUTIONS CREDITS
03h 58' 19''
 + 00' 54''

18.
ITA POZZOVIVO Domenico
11
AG2R LA MONDIALE
03h 58' 19''
 + 00' 54''

19.
POR CARDOSO MARTINS André Fernando S.
152
TEAM CANNONDALE - GARMIN
03h 58' 19''
 + 00' 54''

20.
COL HENAO MONTOYA Sergio Luis
3
TEAM SKY
03h 58' 21''
 + 00' 56''

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Jotenkin hämmentää kun Dumoulin joka profiloitunut enemmän tempopuolella jättää Nairon mäkeen, vai oliko niin lyhyt ja loiva pätkä että isompikin kaveri jaksaa runtata.

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Olihan siinä pieni pätkä ainakin aivan julmaa nousua, kun Roche vallan pysähtyi... Siis olisi kuvitellut, että oli vahingossa iso limppu silmässä.

Lähetetty minun Lenovo A7600-F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jmrr

Aika säälittävää toimintaa Nibalilta ja Astanalta, joutaisi potkia Nibalin koko kisasta pois, mutta aika epätodennäköistä on noin nimekkään kuskin kohdalla.

----------


## juakko

Nibalin salainen ase tämänpäiväisellä etapilla.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClwG...ature=youtu.be

edit: sekunneista kiinni!

----------


## jmrr

Olin väärässä. Nibali hylätty! Eipä tule ikävä.

----------


## Munarello

Juum, näin taisi Nibalille käydä. "Vincenzo Nibali managed to get back in the first group with illegal  assistance from his team car. He was later disqualified by the  commissaires panel."
http://www.lavuelta.com/la-vuelta/20...o-del-rey.html

Näyttihän tuo videonkin perusteella varsin röyhkeältä huoltoautossa roikkumiselta.

----------


## plr

Lisäksi Astanan joukkueenjohtaja Alexander Shefer lensi ulos kisasta ja Astanalla on kahden seuraavan etapin ajan vain yksi huoltoauto. Tiukka rangaistus.

----------


## Teemu H

Hoh, aika legendaarista  :Leveä hymy: 

Varmasti näkivät, että lähellä ei ole kameroita eikä tuomaria, mutta ilmatorjunta pääsi unohtumaan.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Eivät sentään pistäneet Astanan huoltojoukkoja liikkumaan polkupyörällä auton sijaan tästä päivästä eteenpäin. Harvoin näkee noin räikeitä liimanäppi tilanteita, tosin kuvakulma oli ihanteellinen tuon tilanteen näkemiseksi.

----------


## Mikha

No vaikka toi Nibalin "veto" ei olisikaan jäänyt kameran ikuistettavaksi, niin kuvittelisin että muut tallit, jotka jäivät tuohon tippuneeseen porukkaan, olisivat nostaneet asiasta älläkän. Todistajia oli kuitenkin ihan riittävästi ja etenkin kun noin räikeästä rikkeestä kyse. Ihmetyttää siis miten Astanan sporttipäällikkö ajatteli että voisi mennä läpi. Ja toisaalta jaksaa ihmetyttää mihin keinoihin tallit ovatkaan valmiita. No, ainakin Astanan epäselvä kaputilanne on nyt sitten saatu ratkaistua.

----------


## BONK

Vihdoinkin!!! Nuo "hinausautot" ovat kyrsineet minua pitkään ja on tuntunut sille, että mitä isompi nimi sen härskimpi hinaus sallitaan. Jospa nyt määriteltäisiin tuo huoltoauto ihan kokonaan uusiksi eli liikkuvasta autosta ei saisi antaa juomia ym. niin loppuisi tuo pelleily.

----------


## Highlander

Voihan se olla, että Nibalilla jäi käpälä kiinni sähkölasin väliin :Sarkastinen:

----------


## bluebike

Isot pojat (Froome, Valverde, Purito, Tejay ja Quintana) eivät oikein vakuuttaneet loppumäessä. 
Syynä oli varmaan joko a) toisensa kyttäily tai b) että kaikilla on vielä Tour turhan paljon jaloissa.
Quintana sentään yritti jotain, mutta liian lyhyt nousu hänelle. 

Tuo mieleen sen, että tässä kisassa saattaa nousta joku "freesempi" yllättäjä. 

Odotin jo Girossa Esteban Chavesilta enemmän, mutta saa nähdä jatkosta.

Tom Dumoulia pidetään kai lähinnä vahvana aika-ajajana, tai viikon mittaisten kisojen 2. sijan ottajana. 
Lähivuosina Toni, Dennis ja hän käyvät aika-ajossa kovasti kisaa keskenään.   Mutta jotenkin tuntuu
siltä, että oikeastaan hänkin hamuaa tour-ajajaksi.   Mutta onko hän liian roteva?

Oikeastaan varsinaiset pettymykset olivat eilen Tourin väliin jättäneet  Aru, Landa ja Pozzovivo
Heidän pitäisi olla tuoreessa kunnossa jo heti eka mäki etapeilla.

Taitaa olla Geraint Thomas sitten vain apu-pojan roolissa Sky:ssä, kun Froome tuli mukaan.

----------


## asb

> kuvittelisin että muut tallit, jotka jäivät tuohon tippuneeseen porukkaan, olisivat nostaneet asiasta älläkän.



Hah hah, ei se kisa kuule noin toimi. Ja tässäkin vaan kävi semmonen moka, että Nibali unohti olevansa Italian sijasta Espanjassa.

Espanjalainen kuski tai Espanjalainen talli? Ei kuule mitään ongelmaa.


Että silleen en oo lainkaan samaa mieltä tuosta rangaistuksesta teidän kanssa, koska täytäntöönpano ei näissä kisoissa ole lainkaan puolueetonta. Espanjalaiset ei sitte puolestaan juhli Girossa. Ja Ranskassa vedetään ihan samalla lailla kotiinpäin. Sehän nähtiin just. Sääliksi käy vaan niitä, joilla ei ole kotimaassaan isoa ympäriajoa.

----------


## buhvalo

UCI:n pitäs antaa Nibalille vielä erityispenaltia tuosta tempusta. Aika sikatemppu kaikessa koomisuudessaan. Näytti joltain Benny Hillin sketsiltä.

----------


## Redondo

Onko noita levareita jo näkynyt? Ymmärtääkseni tarkoitus olisi joidenkin tyyppien testailla niitä pelotonissa.

----------


## BONK

Tommostahan se tuntuu olevan ihan joka kisassa, että pelotoniin paluuta tekevien juomapullossa on pikaliimaa kun ei meinaa saada kättä irti millään. Muutenkin, tuo autosta ojennettuun juomapulloon tarttuminen VASTAOTTEELLA vaikuttaa jotenkin luonnottomalle  :Hymy:  Harvoin sattuu helikopteri kuvaamaan (tai kuvaa näytetään), koska ylhäältä katsoen sen todellisen hyödyn vasta näkee. Asb on kyllä ihan oikeassa, että seuraavassa Girossa tämä maksetaan takaisin - tavalla tai toisella.

----------


## Googol

Olihan tuo ehkä vähän tavallista härskimpi ja pidempi liimanäppitekniikan toteutus. Mutta mitä kaikkea gruppettossa kameroiden ulkopuolella tapahtuukaan.

----------


## Mikha

Astanan press release: ""sorry for the error, and apologizes to the peloton and race organizers* for the harm these televised images caused to professional cycling*"

Itse tulkitsen tuon kommentin niin että ovat lähinnä pahoillaan että joutuivat kuvatuksi, eivätkä niinkään kadu sitä mitä yrittivät.

(poimittu cyclingnews.comista)

----------


## Teemu H

Tuossahan vain kunnioitettiin lajin perinteitä. Varmasti vastaavaa tapahtuu koko ajan. Veikkaanpa, että kuskit menisivät salaa junallakin etapin loppuun, kuten entisaikoina, jos silminnäkijöitä ei sattuisi olemaan.

Nytpä taisinkin keksiä, miksi suomalaiset eivät ole päässeet aivan lajin huipulle. Meiltä rehellisiltä hämäläisiltä puuttuu se vekkuli mielenlaatu, pitävät meitä hieman tyhminä tuolla ulkomailla BTW  :Hymy:

----------


## tapna

> Nytpä taisinkin keksiä, miksi suomalaiset eivät ole päässeet aivan lajin huipulle. Meiltä rehellisiltä hämäläisiltä puuttuu se vekkuli mielenlaatu, pitävät meitä hieman tyhminä tuolla ulkomailla BTW



Doping-historia tukee tätä väitettä varsin erinomaisesti. Etenkin se, miten käryn käydessä on rehteinä lapinmiehinä tunnustettu kaikki, mitä on tullut tehtyä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## CamoN

> Quintana sentään yritti jotain, mutta liian lyhyt nousu hänelle.



Olin ymmärtävinäni Rochen tai Dumoulinin jälkilöylyhaastattelusta, että arvelivat Quintanan lähteneen iskuunsa liian aikaisin ja luottivat että vauhti himmaantuu ennen loppua. Kuten sitten kävikin. Olisiko Movistarilla jäänyt tiedustelu niin pinnalliseksi ettei jyrkkyydet olleet täysin tiedossa. Vai kokeiliko Quintana vaan jalkojaan huvin & urheilun vuoksi.

----------


## PeeHoo

Ajattelin alkuun, että Nibalin hylkääminen oli liian kova rangaistus, mutta onhan tuo autokyyti sopimaton.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSQW8OX8VqA

----------


## asb

> Astanan press release: ""sorry for the error, and apologizes to the peloton and race organizers* for the harm these televised images caused to professional cycling*"
> 
> Itse tulkitsen tuon kommentin niin että ovat lähinnä pahoillaan että joutuivat kuvatuksi, eivätkä niinkään kadu sitä mitä yrittivät.



Kyllä kyllä. Kaikki pelotonissa tietävät, että tuo on ihan normaalia hommaa. Spaniardit vaan keksi syyn heittää kova kilpailija ulos.



Heretkää ny hyvät ihmiset tekemästä itteänne naurunalaisiksi.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Quintana yritti ottaa ylämäkietua ajoissa, koska Tourilla otti ylämäkiedun myöhässä. Into kostautui kokemuksen puutteeseen.

Nibalia ei heitetty ulos autossa roikkumisen takia, vaan siksi että hän hankki sillä epäreilua kilpailuetua verrattuna muihin kaatuneisiin. Jos olisi vain hinauttanut itsensä kaatuneeseen jälkijoukkoon, kaikki olisi kosher.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

> Astanan press release: ""sorry for the error, and apologizes to the peloton and race organizers* for the harm these televised images caused to professional cycling*"
> 
> Itse tulkitsen tuon kommentin niin että ovat lähinnä pahoillaan että joutuivat kuvatuksi, eivätkä niinkään kadu sitä mitä yrittivät.
> 
> (poimittu cyclingnews.comista)



Perinteisestihän pahoitellaan kiinnijäämistä eikä itse vilunkia (Lahti 2001 muistoissa).

----------


## VeeVee

En tunne sääntöjä kovinkaan hyvin eli hyvin, mutta yhdellä palstalla oli kirjoittajia jotka sanoivat, että autossa saa roikkua 10 sekunnin ajan keskustellakseen tiimin kanssa asioista tms. Onko tuollainen sääntö olemassa ja jos on, niin miten sen käyttöä on sääntöjen puitteissa rajattu?

----------


## Mikha

> Perinteisestihän pahoitellaan kiinnijäämistä eikä itse vilunkia (Lahti 2001 muistoissa).



.. joka sinänsä on tässäkin loogista, jos kuitenkin on tehty tietoinen päätös siitä että Nibali ajelutetaan auton kyydissä takaisin ylös. Ymmärtäen samalla että se on vastoin sääntöjä. 

En nyt halua lähteä viemään tätä pidemmälle tuonne D- keskustelun puolelle, mutta jotenkin aina olen miettinyt että kiinni jäänyt henkilö pääsisi kaikista näkökulmista katsoen helpommalla jos vaan rehdisti tunnustaisi kaiken ja edes esittäisi katuvaa. Tulishan siitä iso haloo, mutta loppuisi varmasti nopeammin ja jostain voisi saada sympatiapointsejakin. Mutta ei, syytetään talonmiestä, hierojaa, hammastahnaa, saastepilven alla laiduntunutta lehmää tai mitä tahansa. Ja ainoa selitys mitä tuohon olen ikinä keksinyt että jengi on vaan niin paatunutta ettei oikeasti katso tehneensä mitään väärää. Tai ainakaan enempää vilunkia kuin muutkaan. (= lapsuuden hiekkalaatikolta tuttu: "mutku noikin teki").

Sama selitys taitaa olla tässäkin tapauksessa.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Play the game..

Nibali veti överit, siksihän se lensi pihalle. Aina tuota roikkumista on ollut ja siitä on annettu erilaisia penaaleja, mutta noi oli sen verran överit että siksi kai se mitattiin kunnolla niin on jengi taas muutamat skabat vähän tolkun puolella. Liimanäppi pullon hakua, klossi löysällä (meksu kiristää), sitsi löysällä (meksu kiristää)..sitsi vieläkin löysällä (meksu kiristää lisää), pakko vaihtaa satula (meksu etsii sopivaa takakontista), kisajärjestäjän lääkäri kattoo suuta kun ampiainen pisti..katsoo uudestaan kun joku siellä vieläkin turvottaa.

Joskus on todellisia syitä, joskus pelataan peliä. Kyllä dumaritkin nuo tietää, mutta menköön jos ei ole ihan överit.

----------


## jarit

Nyt kyllä pitäisi katsoa viime vuoden TdF:n koko kuvamateriaali läpi Nibalin osalta ja arvioida sekin tilanne uudestaan  :Hymy:   Onko kuvanauhalla sama vanhenemisaika kuin d-testin näytteillä eli 8 vuotta ?  :Hymy:

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Kyllä kyllä. Kaikki pelotonissa tietävät, että tuo on ihan normaalia hommaa. Spaniardit vaan keksi syyn heittää kova kilpailija ulos.
> 
> 
> 
> Heretkää ny hyvät ihmiset tekemästä itteänne naurunalaisiksi.



Aivan samaa mieltä, ihan sketsi koko tuomio, Nibali roikkui mukana reilut sata metriä. No Vueltassa on historiallisesti pidetty omien puolta, vaikkapa 1985 ja Millar esimerkkinä. Toivotaan että maksavat potut pottuina ensi vuoden Girossa.

----------


## ilmora

Nibalin poistuttua kuvioista Landa voi vielä yllättää jos Aru ei olekaan taas valmis kapteenin rooliin.

Mutta Saganin etappivoitto! Jes!

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Tapahtuman manuaali Libro de ruta löytyy täältä: http://rfec.com/node/17619 (suora linkki  pdf:ään).

----------


## mjjk

Ei ole Canselaran vuosi tämä:

*"fabian_cancellaraThis year is defently not my year.i had to stop the race with emtpy legs regarding my stomach flu. #sick#rollercoaster#disappointment#sadness"*

----------


## plr

> En tunne sääntöjä kovinkaan hyvin eli hyvin, mutta yhdellä palstalla oli kirjoittajia jotka sanoivat, että autossa saa roikkua 10 sekunnin ajan keskustellakseen tiimin kanssa asioista tms. Onko tuollainen sääntö olemassa ja jos on, niin miten sen käyttöä on sääntöjen puitteissa rajattu?



Liimanäppitekniikka "Sticky bidot" löytyy UCIn säännöstä 12.1.040.37bis "Mechanical assistance, refreshments and behaviour of a team manager and/or a rider which damages the image of cycling"

http://www.uci.ch/mm/Document/News/R...-E_English.pdf

En ainakaan heti löytänyt tuollaista 10 sekunnin sääntöä, mutta en toisaalta lukenut koko dokumenttia.

----------


## nilkkapaineet

> Liimanäppitekniikka "Sticky bidot" löytyy UCIn säännöstä 12.1.040.37bis "Mechanical assistance, refreshments and behaviour of a team manager and/or a rider which damages the image of cycling"



Tuossa valossahan Astanan kommentti sitten tapahtuneesta osoittautuu ihan ymmärrettäväksi ja sääntöjen hengen mukaiseksi.

----------


## OJ

Eihän Nibalin liimanäppeys kestänyt kuin hetken. Koomisinta tässä koko säädössä on taas kerran melkoisen sattumanvarainen sääntöjen tulkinta. Ja kaikki vetää kotiinpäin, paitsi suomalaiset, jotka tekevät kaikkensa kustakseen maanmiestensä mahdollisuudet.

----------


## ManseMankeli

Eikö ketään muuta haitannut se, että Astanan auto ajoi huomattavasti kovempaa kuin mitä Nibali/ryhmä oli ennen sitä ajanut. Jos olisi vetänyt samaa 
vauhtia, niin asia olisi ihan eri omasta mielestä. Jos huoltoautoissa on Dimensio data anturit, niin tällaiset tapaukset pitäisi jäädä kiinni helpolla.


On puhuttu, että veto kesti 100m, niin onko jossain video, missä näkyy mihin kohtaan asti Astanan auto vetää Nibalia?
Itse nähnyt vain videoita jossa veto on päällä videon loppumiseen asti.


Rangaistuksesta- jos Nibalille olisi annettu 10min rangaistus tuosta rikkeestä, niin varmasti olisivat yrittäneet uudestaan samamssa tilanteessa, koska monta kapteenia samassa joukkueessa.
Nykyinen rangaistus oli sen verta kova, että estää Astanaa ja muita joukkueita toistamasta tätä tapausta.

----------


## plr

Arvelen myös, että rangaistuksella on jonkinlainen pelotevaikutus. Nyt Astanalta ja Nibalin sponsoreilta jää saamatta merkittävä määrä TV-näkyvyyttä ja se osuu suoraan tallin lompakkoon.

----------


## BONK

Aika moneen kertaan ja monissa ketjuissa on tullut pohdittua, miten saisi lisää tunnelmaa näihin kisoihin. Omat teesit ovat, että kuskeilta korvanapit pois ja huoltoautot palvelevat vain pysäköityinä. Siitä syntyisi taktikointia, kilvanajoa ja ihan uusia etappivoittajia!

Itse kisaan palatakseni - toivon, että Quintana heräisi voittotaisteluun riittävän aikaisin, tarkoitan siis kokonaiskisaa, ottamalla jonkun hyvän hatkan jo alkupään etapeilla. Nyt menevät taas miehet ajoissa ihan samaa tahtia Froomen kanssa ja siitä ei hyvää seuraa.

----------


## kolistelija

Itse olen ajatellut että kisasta saisi viihdettä parhaimmillaan jos sallisi kaikki tekniset ja biologiset avut, kunhan fillari ja kuski päällepäin olisivat normaalit.

Ihan typerää että kaikki kovat kuskit tiputetaan kisasta pois hölmöjen syiden, kuten pienen autossa roikkumisen tai jonkun steroidin löytymisestä. Niistähän se oikea viihde tulee, kunnon taisteluista.

----------


## BONK

> Itse olen ajatellut että kisasta saisi viihdettä parhaimmillaan jos sallisi kaikki tekniset ja biologiset avut, kunhan fillari ja kuski päällepäin olisivat normaalit.
> 
> Ihan typerää että kaikki kovat kuskit tiputetaan kisasta pois hölmöjen syiden, kuten pienen autossa roikkumisen tai jonkun steroidin löytymisestä. Niistähän se oikea viihde tulee, kunnon taisteluista.



Ei lainkaan pöllömpi idea, jos isoilla valoilla ja isoilla kamoilla mentäisiin täysin avoimin kortin. Ben Johnsonin kropalla varustetut kestävyysurheilijat (... mitkään pulkannarut ei pärjää kun Isot Pojat(tm) alkavat junttaamaan 96/10 välityksillä  :Hymy: ) painaisivat päivästä toiseen sähköavusteisten fillareidensa kanssa jyrkimmätkin mäet ylös +50 km/h ja tasamaalla reilusti toista sataa lasissa. Tulisi taatusti näyttäviä kasoja!

----------


## trash-base

Froome voittaisi kuiteski 😃 
Ps. En ole Froome-fani 

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## buhvalo

> Ei lainkaan pöllömpi idea, jos isoilla valoilla ja isoilla kamoilla mentäisiin täysin avoimin kortin. Ben Johnsonin kropalla varustetut kestävyysurheilijat (... mitkään pulkannarut ei pärjää kun Isot Pojat(tm) alkavat junttaamaan 96/10 välityksillä ) painaisivat päivästä toiseen sähköavusteisten fillareidensa kanssa jyrkimmätkin mäet ylös +50 km/h ja tasamaalla reilusti toista sataa lasissa. Tulisi taatusti näyttäviä kasoja!



Ei tää pyöräily nyt niin vaikeaa ole. Vetää huoltoautolla kapeaan mäkeen jonkun tasamaatemposian, vaikka turvavyöllä jos ei ote pullosta pidä, sooloirtiottoon ja parkkeeraa se huoltoauton siihen mäkeen blokiksi. Sehän voi vaikka syttyä tuleen, no tämä ei auttas ranskassa kun ranskikset kusis tai sylkis sen sammuksiin jos ei sattuis olemaan 2 vaihteen talleja.

----------


## Taimo M.

On se tuo Sagan kova kaveri!:)

----------


## CamoN

> On se tuo Sagan kova kaveri!



En edes nähnyt eilistä, tämän päiväisestä jäi pelkästään tuo mieleen. Olihan se maalimäki toki lyhyt ja olihan siellä muitakin jokapaikan-Jantusia kärkkymässä, mutta pitäisihän niiden pulkannarujen kuitenkin näyttää närhen munat tuollaisessa nousussa. Peteriä ei näytä kylmäävän, ensin joukkue tekee kovaa duunia kymmeniä kilometrejä ja sitten pystyy tuollaiseen tulokseen tuossa joukossa.

On se kova!

----------


## PPJ

Sagan kyllä suoriutu tänäänkin hyvin, siitä mäestä huolimatta.

Esteban Chaves on kyllä aika symppis tyyppi, se punanen paitakin näyttää podiumilla aina niin isolta sen päällä ja jatkuva pikkupoikamainen hymy  :Hymy:

----------


## Taimo M.

Chaves & Sagan syntyny molemmat samana vuonna. Mutta naamoissa on ero ku yöllä ja päivällä. Kattelin kans kun se puki punapaitaa päälle että mikäs
juniori siellä oikein pyörii.  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## CamoN

Sympatiat on kovasti OGE:n puolella kun Chaves on vihdoin hyvässä tikissä ja tekee kovaa tulosta. Tällä(kin) kaudella OGE on mennyt muut GT:t on läpi konttaamalla loukkaantumisten ym. yllätysten takia, hienoa että välillä onnistuu.

Jotenkin tykkään myös kamalasti näistä lyhyistä & jyrkistä maalinousuista. Yksinkertaisempikin katsoja pystyy aavistamaan milloin kapteenien pitää näyttää omat korttinsa jos aikovat tehdä eroa muihin.

----------


## Taimo M.

Täytyy kyllä sanoa etten kyseistä kaveria oo saurannu millään lailla, mutta nyt kyllä täytyy alkaa seuraamaan.
Samalla lailla jäi Quintana:n mieleen viime vuonna! Pikku-ukko setämiesten joukossa.
Taitaa Froomella ja Quintanalla painaa toi Ranska vielä niin hyvin ettei niistä "ehkä" ole voittajiksi.

----------


## PeeHoo

Stephen Cummings hyytyi komean irtioton jälkeen kovassa 15 %:n nousussa etapin lopussa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Stephen Cummings hyytyi komean irtioton jälkeen kovassa 15 %:n nousussa etapin lopussa.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Täytyy kyllä sanoa etten kyseistä kaveria oo saurannu millään lailla, mutta nyt kyllä täytyy alkaa seuraamaan.



http://www.alpsandes.com/posts/cling...ves-talks.html
http://www.alpsandes.com/posts/cling...overy-and.html

----------


## Munarello

Onhan tuo ollut "huikean" mielenkiintoista viime päivinä kun ensin on ajettu ryhmässä viisi tuntia moottoritietä ja sitten jaettu sijoitukset parin kilsan töppyrällä. Siihen päälle tulee kuunneltavaksi Selinin sinänsä ok löpinät, mutta kun ne samat jaadajaadat aina uudelleen.. Loppurypistykset toki on olleet kunnon rypistystä. Jokohan "isot pojat" toivottavasti lähtevät tykittämään tuohon seuraavaan oikeasti merkittävään loppunousuun seuraavalla etapilla.

----------


## kolistelija

Niin se maantiepyöräily toimii. Ensin ajetaan kisaa matkalla ja lopulta jaetaan sijat maaliviivalla.

----------


## BONK

Eipä tuo tosiaan haittaisi lainkaan, vaikka saataisiin tuohon ensimmäiselle 150 kilsallekin enemmän äksöniä. Froomen ja Quintanan välillä eroa (taas kerran) mahtavat kaksi sekuntia vaikka on kohta viikko ajeltu eli han pelkkää kyttäilyä. Laittaisivat joka etapilla neljä kirimaalia, jonka voittajalle 30 sek. aikahyvitys, etapin voittajalle minuutti tjsp. hyvitystä ja kisan viimeinen etappi ajetaan sitten ihan raakana loppuun asti. Siihen kun vielä lisätään, että liikkuva huolto ja radiot pois niin jos ei alkaisi tapahtumia riittää koko matkalle niin olisihan se ihme  :Hymy:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Kylhän päivien laatu muuttuu aika paljon kun jengi saapuu Andorraan.

----------


## HXX1100H

> Eipä tuo tosiaan haittaisi lainkaan, vaikka saataisiin tuohon ensimmäiselle 150 kilsallekin enemmän äksöniä. Froomen ja Quintanan välillä eroa (taas kerran) mahtavat kaksi sekuntia vaikka on kohta viikko ajeltu eli han pelkkää kyttäilyä. Laittaisivat joka etapilla neljä kirimaalia, jonka voittajalle 30 sek. aikahyvitys, etapin voittajalle minuutti tjsp. hyvitystä ja kisan viimeinen etappi ajetaan sitten ihan raakana loppuun asti. Siihen kun vielä lisätään, että liikkuva huolto ja radiot pois niin jos ei alkaisi tapahtumia riittää koko matkalle niin olisihan se ihme



Moi,  Nämä ideat olisivat kyllä tervetulleita  tähänkin kapinaan   :Hymy:   PS. Jos Jussi lähtisi hatkaan niin olisi jotain jännitettävääkin.

----------


## tiger

Varmaankin nuo ekat 150km tylsiä ovat olleet. Eilenkin kelasin jälkikäteen Eurosport playerin tallenteen viimeiselle 15km:lle - actionia riitti ja hyvä oli meininki. Paljon viihdyttävämpää kuin Tourilla keskimäärin.

----------


## kukavaa

Ihme hätäilyy. Seuraava tosta alemmasta Chavez linkistä, täysin asiayhteydestä irroittetuna.

...the fact that fans, even knowledgeable ones, appear to think that every race you enter, you should win. They fail to see how riders build their form, and have peaks they shoot for. For example, I saw several comments about Nairo Quintana having “lost”...

----------


## Samuli

Eneco-tourilla oli kolme kiriä kilometrillä, kiri-500m-kiri-500m-kiri. Hyvityssekunteja oli kuitenkin aika nihkeästi tarjolla noista kireistä.

----------


## ilmora

Melkein harmitti hassata kaunis kesäilta sisätiloissa Vueltan parissa, mutta onneksi oli sellaista kamppailua, ettei sittenkään. Kannustukset menee kyllä tällä hetkellä Chavesille.

----------


## r.a.i

Jos haluaa koko ajan äksöniä, nii kannattaa kattoo lätkää...

----------


## ilmora

^Pyöräilijöillä on vähemmän vaatetta ja paremmat reidet. Siksi pyöräily.

----------


## r.a.i

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ilmora

Shimanon neutraalit huoltoajoneuvot tarjoavat tosin liiaksikin äksöniä kun Saganin etappi meni kolarin myötä puihin. Eilinen etappi GoPro -näkökulmasta (Velon).

----------


## Munarello

Siellä meni ainakin neljä nimimiestä rikki ja joutuivat keskeyttämään, mutta suurin haloo näyttää olevan se, että Sagan kaatui kymppi ennen kiriä. Toki uutisarvoa nostaa se, ettei tilanteesta nähty videokuvaa ja että mukana oli ilmeisesti kilpailuorganisaation moottoripyörä. Itse luulen, että siinä meni samalla Saganilta etappivoitto, sillä ei siellä kovin räjähtäviä loppukirejä taidettu esittää..

----------


## Jartsu72

Ei voi kun ihmetellä Martinin huonoa tuuria, kolmossijalla ja taas keskeytys, kuten kävi muutamalle muullekkin. Anyway, ensimmäistä kertaa seuraan Touria ja Vueltaa, ehkä ensi vuonna muistan katsoa Gironkin, ja kyllä tykkään touhusta. Kyllä tuo meno muuttuu Vueltassakin eri etapeilla.

----------


## Jartsu72

MEDICAL UPDATE KRIS BOECKMANS
Fifty kilometres before the finish of Vuelta stage 8 there was a big crash in the peloton, Kris Boeckmans was one of the main victims.
Kris was taken to a hospital in Murcia, this was the diagnosis: the 28-year-old rider has a severe facial trauma with several fractures, he’ll probably need surgery. Boeckmans also has a concussion, three broken ribs and had a bleeding in his lung. The doctors will now keep him in an induced coma for a few days.

----------


## jarit

Trekin Twitteristä: "Highs  and lows @lavuelta today. Turns out that @Jasperstuyven got his first pro win today with a broken scafoid. Stay tuned for more info."
Eli murtuma ranteessa päivän voittajalla?

----------


## ilmora

Katselinkin, että Stuyven piteli kättään vaikeasti haastattelun aikana. Harmillista. Hieno voitto, mutta Vuelta on nähtävästi hänenkin osaltaan nyt ohi. Sagankin miettii jatkamista ja oli saanut 300 frangia sakkoa huonosta käytöksestä raivottuaan kolarin jälkeen. Ihan käsittämätöntä! Syynä se, että hänen käytöksensä oli "vahingoittanut pyöräilyn imagoa". Ja moottoripyöräkuskin toiminta ei?

Edit: Ja Sagankin keskeyttää: "Sagan was hit by a reckless auxiliary motorbike in the final kilometers of stage 8 and suffered wounds and burns of first and second degree on the left side of his body, from the hip to the lower leg. In addition, he has a contusion on his left forearm with an intra-muscular hematoma. The team doctor, together with the sport directors at the Vuelta, decided that Sagan cannot safely continue the race with the injuries he suffered. As a result, he will fly back home as soon as possible."

Eilinen etappi GoPro -näkökulmasta:

----------


## Munarello

"Totalling 4.1 kilometres at 8.8%, the 19% section is now halfway, while the last kilometres rises at 10%"
Kunhan on ensin surrattu muutama tunti motaria niin luulisi, että tuossa maalimäessä tulisi jonkinlaisia eroja. Jokohan Aru & Astana yrittäisi?
http://www.cyclingstage.com/vuelta-2...-9-spain-2015/

----------


## pulmark

Olipahan todella viihdyttävä viimeinen 5km. Epäsäännöllinen nousu jonka Dumoulin voitti vaikka yhdessä vaiheessa näytti että Froome tai Rodriquez vie. Chaves hyytyi reilu kilsa ennen loppua ja menetti paidan.

----------


## fiber

Chapeau! Kylläpä oli komea ajo Tom Dumoulinilta!

----------


## JTu

Olipas hieno ja viimeiseen asti jännä loppunousu! Dumoulin ihan ansaitusti punapaitaan.

----------


## CamoN

Jep, huikeaa tykitystä maalimäkeen. Enpä tiedä kertooko se "isojen nimien" huonosta kunnosta vai muutamien muiden hyvästä kunnosta, mutta joka tapauksessa hienoa kilpailun kannalta että etapin voitosta taisteltiin lopulta useamman kuin yhdellä kädellä laskettavien ajajien kesken.

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Anekdoottina mainittakoon, että n. 15 min Dumoulinin maalintulon jälkeen englanninkielisessä Wikissä oli miehen ajajatyyppi vaihtunut aika-ajajasta yleismieheksi. Vaikkei mitään kauhean suuria eroja nyt isojen nimien kohdalla ehtinyt tietenkään tulla, niin kyllä oli mukavaa katseltavaa tuo loppunousu!

Tai korjataas, tippuikos Pozzovivo esim reilummin....?

----------


## ilmora

Positiivisinta on ehdottomasti nuoren polven esiintulo. Jos Vuelta kääntyisi yhtään nyt samanlaiseksi antitaisteluksi ja varmisteluksi kuin Tourin kaksi viimeistä viikkoa ja jossa yksi joukkue koko ajan hallitsisi - menisi kilpailulta kyllä nopeasti maku. Arua lukuunottamatta esimerkiksi Astana vaikuttaa aika passiiviselta tällä hetkellä.

----------


## plr

Näitä lyhyitä tiukkoja loppunousuja saisi tämän päivän perusteella olla enemmänkin!

----------


## PeeHoo

Froome tuntuu piristyvän, kun kisa etenee. Nyt sijalla 8, nousee vielä, mutta aika paljon pitää parantaa, jos aikoo ykköseksi.

Yhdeksännen etapin jälkeen:
1.
NEDDUMOULIN Tom
174
TEAM GIANT - ALPECIN
35h 22' 13''


2.
ESPRODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
181
TEAM KATUSHA
35h 23' 10''
 + 00' 57''

3.
COLCHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
141
ORICA GreenEDGE
35h 23' 12''
 + 00' 59''

4.
IRLROCHE Nicolas
8
TEAM SKY
35h 23' 20''
 + 01' 07''

5.
ESPVALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
121
MOVISTAR TEAM
35h 23' 22''
 + 01' 09''

6.
ITAARU Fabio
21
ASTANA PRO TEAM
35h 23' 26''
 + 01' 13''

7.
COLQUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
125
MOVISTAR TEAM
35h 23' 30''
 + 01' 17''

8.
GBRFROOME Christopher
1
TEAM SKY
35h 23' 31''
 + 01' 18''

9.
POLMAJKA Rafal
201
TINKOFF - SAXO
35h 24' 00''
 + 01' 47''

----------


## Hääppönen

Froomella oli tänään jalkaa, mutta Dumoulin nousi kertaheitolla oman kannustustilastoon. Upea, ja sinänsä kuskin ikään/kokemukseen huomioiden, kypsä lopun hallinta!

----------


## pulmark

Froomella ja Dumoulinilla etuna pitkä tempo kisan lopussa. Ensin pitää kuitenkin pitkät, isot mäet selvittää ensi viikolla. Toivottavasti hyvä kisa jatkuu eikä järjestäjät tai katsojat sählää. Chaves meinasi mennä nurin tänään loppunousussa kun tie kapeni. Poliisit tyrkki kyllä katsojia tiukasti kauemmas, mutta aika innokkaita nuo kisan seuraajat kyllä ovat.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Dumoulinista:
Kohtuullisen isoksi mieheksi mäki nousee todella komeasti, pukkaa varmasti melkoisia tehoja.
ja kun pääsee tuollaisiin tehoihin, niin aika-ajo kulkee varmasti vielä mäkeäkin paremmin.

----------


## trash-base

Nyt katoin youtubesta lopun koosteen. Oli kovat odotukset perustuen foorumin kommentteihin. Ei pettänyt, mahtava loppu! Voisko sanoa, että kaikki onnistu! Pyöräilijät, kuvaus jne. Eiks va?

----------


## tiger

> Froome tuntuu piristyvän, kun kisa etenee. Nyt sijalla 8, nousee vielä, mutta aika paljon pitää parantaa, jos aikoo ykköseksi.



Minuutti 18 ei ole vielä mitään. Epäilen että Froomey tulee vielä olemaan kova luu kun päästään 10+ km nousuihin. Valitettavasti ehkä joidenkin mielestä.  Keskiviikkona aletaan erottamaan jyvät akanoista.

----------


## ilmora

Huh huh! Nyt kyllä on sellaista ajoa, että Dumoulin pääsi myös omalle kannustuslistalle. Kuin kenraalina pelotonin kärkeen.

Ei kyllä aiemmin ole pistänyt muissa kisoissa silmään se, että kuskit joutuvat huitomaan kameramotoille, että ajaisivat kauempana/kovempaa...

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänän tiistaina lepopäivä, keskiviikkona varsinainen mäkiseikkailu Andorrassa. Luulisi erojen kasvavan ja sijoituksiinkin tulee varmasti muutoksia.

----------


## BONK

Itsellä on vähän sellainen kutina, että Froome ja Quintana, talliensa suosiollisella avustuksella, saattaisivat jo huomenna yrittää jonkinlaista ratkaisua.

----------


## zander

On raju etappi! Onkohan juurosportin lähetys yhtään pitempi kuin normaalisti? Mukava ois nähdä alusta asti.

----------


## villef

Missä muuten Majka on tippunut noin paljon? Yksi tietty etappi vai monessa pikkuisen?

----------


## Googol

> Missä muuten Majka on tippunut noin paljon? Yksi tietty etappi vai monessa pikkuisen?



Jo kakkosetapilla tuli reilu minuutti turpiin, loput sitten pienempinä erinä.

----------


## kukavaa

Siellä ne nyt ajelee. On kyl aika järkky etappi. Froome kävi heti alkuun tantereessa ja kypsy kuvaus pyörään.

edit. 92 jäljellä, 2:50 iso hatka pallopaidan kera.

----------


## Munarello

Ei se taida olla ihan herkkua Jussillakaan.

E: Jussikin oli päässyt takaisin pääjoukkoon ja näytti nakkaavan radion huoltoautoon. Varmaan totesi samalla, "ettei pidä tästä ranskankielisestä puheradiosta."  :Hymy:

----------


## mjjk

Twitteristä lainattua:
*
Equipe FDJ* ‏@EquipeFDJ 33 min33 minuuttia sitten
Abandon de @jussiveikkanen #LV2015

----------


## BONK

Froome aivan köysissä. Taisi saada pahemmankin tällin.

----------


## trash-base

Ohimennen kuulin lähetyksestä että motskari olis kiilannut tinkoffin ajajan ja Oleg meinaa kohta vetää joukkueen pois kisasta. Kuka mitä häh? Kuulinko oikein? 

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenttou

Jep. Oleg @ twitter: 
Believe you or NOT? But Sergio Paulinho was hit today by TVE motorcycle and end up at hospital w 17 stitches. What a messy and shallow race!

I'm considering now to take the team off the #Vuelta2015 . Boycott #ASO for this. They pay us NO money for the race and even damage riders

----------


## CamoN

> Ohimennen kuulin lähetyksestä että motskari olis kiilannut tinkoffin ajajan ja Oleg meinaa kohta vetää joukkueen pois kisasta. Kuka mitä häh? Kuulinko oikein?



Twitterissä oli jeesustellut tuttuun tapaan, tuskinpa tekee mitään radikaalia. Vaikka toisaalta jos joku tekisi, se olisi varmaan Oleg.

----------


## trash-base

^^thanx 

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## CamoN

Hattu nousee taas ammattilaisille, Froome oli maalissa niin loppu ettei meinannut päästä pyörän päältä pois ilman apuja. Miten olisi, huomenna vaan sitten iskua seuraaviin mäkiin..? Huh.

----------


## Petwe

Hmm, ainakaan ei kukaan ole aivan ylivoimainen GC-kisassa. Aru on kovakuntoisin nousija tän päivän perusteella mutta ei ole maailman paras aika-ajaja. Saa nähdä pysyykö Domulin sen verran perässä että veis tempossa Arua, nämä Tourin ajaneet eivät oikein taida jaksaa. Keitäs muita tässä kisassa on edes mukana???

----------


## ilmora

^^^ Itselläkin kyllä eka reaktio kun kuulin Paulinhon onnettomuudesta oli, että joukkue voisi vetäytyä protestiksi kisasta. 

OT:nä kerrottakoon, että Lotta Lepistö kuittaili Twitterissä Tinkoville siitä, että tämä sanoi Froomen ajavan kuin tyttö ja lopputuloksena nähtävästi Tinkovin mielestä koko naisten kisaaminen on täysin turhaa? Miellyttävä mies.

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Harmi, kun missasin lähetyksen. Mutta paljonkos Froome jäi tuon onnettomuuden takia siinä alussa? Siellä ei Vueltan sivujen mukaan ollut kuin Kiriyenka auttamassa takaisin porukoihin. 
Nyt on kyllä mielenkiintoista, miten kokonaiskisaa ajetaan seuraavilla parilla etapilla. On meinaan profiilin perusteella mahdollista hiillostaa kovasti niissä puolimatkan nousuissa, jos tuntuu, että jalkaa riittää enempi kuin tänään ahtaallejoutuneilla.
Niin eli mistähän voisi katsoa tänpäiväistä jälkilähetyksenä?

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Ainakaan Eurosportin arkistoon (Ipad versio playeristä) se ei ole tällä hetkellä vielä tullut vaikka yleensä ne on 21:00 sinne ilmestynyt tässä Vueltassa. No kyseessä on Eurosportti niin kaikki on mahdollista.

----------


## BONK

> Hattu nousee taas ammattilaisille, Froome oli maalissa niin loppu ettei meinannut päästä pyörän päältä pois ilman apuja. Miten olisi, huomenna vaan sitten iskua seuraaviin mäkiin..? Huh.



Aamulla kaurapuuroon voisilmä ja eiköhän se palautuminen ole sillä saletti  :Vink:  Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että Skyn palkkarissa on kyllä ylivertaiset tehot jos Froome on huomenna edes 80 %:ssa iskussa. Vaan ei tuo loppu Quintanallakaan mennyt kuin elokuvissa, mutta onhan tässä vielä kisaa jäljellä.

----------


## kolistelija

> Aamulla kaurapuuroon voisilmä ja eiköhän se palautuminen ole sillä saletti  Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että Skyn palkkarissa on kyllä ylivertaiset tehot jos Froome on huomenna edes 80 %:ssa iskussa. Vaan ei tuo loppu Quintanallakaan mennyt kuin elokuvissa, mutta onhan tässä vielä kisaa jäljellä.



Tuskinpa siellä kellään on mikään erityisen kova isku huomenna. Suhteelliset erot voivat olla ihan mitä tahansa, kun tuollaisesta päivästä toipuminen on hyvin henkilökohtaista.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Ainakaan Eurosportin arkistoon (Ipad versio playeristä) se ei ole tällä hetkellä vielä tullut vaikka yleensä ne on 21:00 sinne ilmestynyt tässä Vueltassa. No kyseessä on Eurosportti niin kaikki on mahdollista.



No kato perhana nyt löytyy arkistosta tämän päiväinenkin pätkä.

----------


## Warlord

Froome epäili Twitterissä omaa jatkamistaan kun ei pystyny edes kävelemään ilman kyynärsauvoja.

----------


## Warlord

Jussi keskeytti, onko tuosta kellään tarkempaa tietoa?

----------


## OK93

> Froome epäili Twitterissä omaa jatkamistaan kun ei pystyny edes kävelemään ilman kyynärsauvoja.



Veneluun murtuma ja kisa siinä, näin kertoi äsken Twitterissä.

----------


## Mikha

Vaikka en Froome fani olekaan, niin todella harmi. Olisi ollut kiva nähdä miten CF jaksaa vuorietapeilla TdF rasitusten jälkeen. Onneksi nimekkäitä GC kuskeja riittää mukana edelleen.

Nieve siis noussee SKY kapteeniksi? Henaokin on jäänyt jo ihan liikaa. SKY:n tasoinen tiimi tyytyy tuskin tavoittelemaan pelkkiä etappivoittoja. Ja Nieve ei ole tällä hetkellä kaukana palkintopallisijoituksista

----------


## Mikha

Astanan tiimipäällikkö ilmeisesti antoi Landalle käskyn odotella Arua, mutta Landa totesi että "ihan tyhmä ajatus" ja antoi mennä.  :Hymy:  Enkä ihmettele Giron jälkeen. 

Lähde (espanjankielinen haastattelu) http://www.ciclismoafondo.es/competi...Andorra-Astana

----------


## ilmora

^Eilen kun etappia katsoin niin olinkin huomaavinani miten Landa laittoi tai otti korvanapin pois vasta vähän ennen maalia ja sanoi radioon jotain.  :Leveä hymy:  Melkein voisin veikata tyyliin "_Vete a la mierda_!" Ja eihän Landa edes ole jatkamassa Astanassa, joten...



Eilinen 11. etappi:

----------


## BONK

Todella ikävä juttu Froomen loukkaantuminen, semmoista kenellekään tarvitsisi tapahtua  :Irvistys:  Kovasti odotin (kritiikkikirvestäni terotellen ja meheviä jeesusteluja valmistellen), kuinka Froome olisi irroitellut eilen karstat koneesta ja lytännyt muut maan rakoon.

----------


## CamoN

Yhtäläisesti dramaattiset ja hämmentävät loppuratkaisut tänään. Ensin hatka on irti neljä tuntia ja sitten peloton runnoo kiinni viimeisellä minuutilla. Eikä sieltä tultu millään tarkkaan teroitetulla keihäänkärjellä, vaan epämääräisenä väsyneiden joukkona. Trekiltä hieno suoritus tuo Van Poppelin nosto takaisin kärkeen puhkeamisen jälkeen.

----------


## Mikha

Todellakin ansaittu voitto Trekille ja Van Poppelille. Degenkolb kämmäsi jälleen, itseluottamus rakoilee? Kaikki muut sprintteristarat pois pelistä, siltikään ei voittoja heru. Nytkin olis varmaan nopeus rittänyt mutta päätyi pussiin. Saumoja annettu riittävästi mutta vuorotellen pettää joko ajoitus tai pelisilmä.

----------


## Munarello

Joko nyt, John Degenkolb?  :Hymy: 

E: Ei taida. Hatka menee menojaan.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Linkissä video jossa Paulinho törmää motoon ja repii jalkaansa.
Menee motomiehen piikkiin täysin minun mielestäni.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vide...elta-a-espana/

----------


## ilmora

Dumoulinin ajossa on jotain todella rohkaisevaa - se sisukkuus ja maltillisuus yhdistettynä tarkoin hallittuun taitoon. Yhdessä tämän päivän maisemien kanssa saavat jo miettimään itsensä rääkkäämistä Espanjan teillä.

----------


## Petwe

> Dumoulinin ajossa on jotain todella rohkaisevaa - se sisukkuus ja maltillisuus yhdistettynä tarkoin hallittuun taitoon. Yhdessä tämän päivän maisemien kanssa saavat jo miettimään itsensä rääkkäämistä Espanjan teillä.



Melko hyvin jos Domulin päätyy podiumille pelkällä sprintteri-tiimillä. Domulinin ajo ja eilinen Ruskon tempon katselu pisti allekirjoittaneen miettimään aika-ajotankojen kiinnittämistä pyörään talven ajaksi.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mattia

> ...tämän päivän maisemien kanssa saavat jo miettimään itsensä rääkkäämistä Espanjan teillä.



Sorry OT. Tänne vaan. Nyt 2,5 vkoo enemmän ja vähemmän samoja teitä, ku Isot Pojat, puskeneena en voi ku suositella. Seuraavaks reitit kohtaa Burgosissa. Viel onneks 2,5 vkoo jälellä  :Hymy:

----------


## ilmora

^5 viikkoa yhteensä? Vau. Käy kateeksi. Kyllä minä vielä joku päivä.  :Hymy:

----------


## asb

Astana, Katusha, Tinkoff... Siinäpä GT-podiumille kelpaava kolmikko.

Ajaisipa TD kovempaa, kuin kaikki muut.

----------


## fiber

^^^Lucky you! 
^^Minäkin vielä joku päivä...

On muuten tasainen taisto taas kärkipaikasta. Astanan pitää saada vielä vähän lisää eroa varmistaakseen Arun ykköspaikan.

----------


## tiger

Spekuloitiin täällä duunissa pyöräilijäkollegani kanssa, että mikäli Dumoulin ei katkea tänään, on hän todella vahvoilla kokonaisvoiton suhteen. Keskiviikon aika-ajo lienee todellakin Tomppa Dumoulinin heiniä, verratuna muihin top-10 GC kuskeihin.

----------


## ilmora

Itse melkein odotan eniten juurikin tuota aika-ajoa kun Girossakin se oli yksi jännittävimmistä etapeista ja tarjoaa niin erilaisen mittelön kuin nuo maalivuoret. Aru on hyvä, mutta mieluiten näen voittajan paidan jonkun toisen yllä. Chaves, Landa sekä Dumoulin on kyllä se kolmikko, jolta toivon eniten lähivuosina.

----------


## tiger

> Itse melkein odotan eniten juurikin tuota aika-ajoa kun Girossakin se oli yksi jännittävimmistä etapeista ja tarjoaa niin erilaisen mittelön kuin nuo maalivuoret. Aru on hyvä, mutta mieluiten näen voittajan paidan jonkun toisen yllä. Chaves, Landa sekä Dumoulin on kyllä se kolmikko, jolta toivon eniten lähivuosina.



Samaa mieltä, tosin Landan "Contadoria haneen nyt kun sillä hajos fillari"-asenne Girossa ei hirveästi sympatiapisteitä minulta saa. Chavesia ja Dumoulinia peukutan varauksetta.

----------


## ilmora

Landa on häikäilemätön ja ristiriitainen hahmo kyllä, Girossa eräänlainen pelotonin pahis, mutta tallin vaihto Astanasta Sky:n joukkoihin voi tehdä jo hyvää. Nähdään kasvaako hänestä vielä odotusten mukainen ajaja, sillä näyttämisen halua kyllä löytyy. Kaikesta huolimatta Landan ajoa on jotenkin jännittävää seurata.


Eilinen etappi. Nuo lopun maisemat ovat kyllä huh!






Ja tänään luvassa:

----------


## Pesonito

Allez Fränk!

----------


## Mattia

Jos jonkun itseluottamukselle tärkeä onnistuminen, nii Frank-boylle  :Hymy:  Vamos Frank...venga, venga ! Uuteen nousuun.

Hieno hehkuttaa maalaiskuppilassa, kun muita ei kiinnostanu vähääkään kuka etapin voittaa, koska ei Espanja  :Hymy:

----------


## PeeHoo

Mainio juttu, että Fränk sai etappivoiton kaikkien ongelmien jälkeen. Kisa on kuuma, ratkaisu jää aika loppuun,

Trek julkaisi tällaisen kuvan:

----------


## ilmora

16. etappi. Nuo Asturian maisemat ovat kyllä koukuttavia.

----------


## Mattia

Ajelin tänään noin puolet huomisesta tt-reitistä. Hienoa kumpuilevaa, sileäpintaista tietä ja haastetta lisäämään ajoittain tiukkoja mutkia, joissa paketin joutuu purkamaan ja kiihdyttämään loivaan ylämäkeen. Varmaan makee ajaa tosissaan.

Ensimmäiset matkailuautot jo aamupäivästa paikalla ja kisastudiossa tunnelmat korkealla  :Hymy:

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Toivottavasti TD pistää kolme minuuttia Puritoa ja Arua päihin huomenna tempossa. Sen jälkeen voi tulla aika eeppinen etappi Lauantaina jossa voidaan nähdä todellista kilvanajoa jo aika aikaisessa vaiheessa etappia. Vaikkakin suurimmat starat on hyytyneet tai muuten tukossa Tourin jäljiltä niin onhan Vuelta jo nyt kilpailullisesti kiinnostavin GT tänä vuonna.

----------


## rhubarb

Vajaa 40 km matkalla on kyllä vaikea repiä ihan tolkuttomia eroja, mutta onneksi tuo kaksikko on aika onnettomia tempoilijoita.

----------


## Yuggas

Enpä ole juuri Vueltaa seurannut, mut helkkari sentään, jos Tom Dumoulin tämän voittaa, niin onpahan melkoinen jysäri. Puritoa toivon kädet kyynärpäitä myöten ristissä, mut jos ei Puritolle niin TD:lle sitten.

Nyt tekis mieli kysyä niiltä jotka ovat sanoneet, että on mahdollista voittaa kaks perättäistä GT:tä, jotta vieläkö olette samaa mieltä. Ja LeMondilta jotta onkohan se kuitenkin niin, että kahden GT:n voittaminen perättäin on enemmän fysiikasta kuin päästä kiinni.

Kaikilla tapahtumilla on tietenkin jonkinlainen todennäköisyys toteutua, mut aivan hemmetin pieni se on kahdelle perättäiselle (saman kauden aikana) GT voitolle. Mitä tuo vaatisi toteutuakseen? Älyttömän helpon fieldin toiseen kisaan eikä toisessakaan kestä olla edes osaa ihan parhaista paikalla, lisäksi itselle aivan maksimaalinen onnistuminen kuntotekijöiden suhteen kumpaankin kisaan ja pahimmat vastustajat eivät ole aivan parhaassa terässä. Suht helpon reitin vähintää toiseen, mieluiten kumpaankin kisaan ja ainakin toinen hyvin maltillisella vauhdilla ajettuna. Ylivoimaisen joukkueen. Tähdet aivan maksimaalisen oikeaan asentoon. Ja tarpeeksi laadukkaan ja kovapäisen kuskin edes yrittämään tosissaan. En näe tapahtuvaksi.

----------


## Mikha

> Vajaa 40 km matkalla on kyllä vaikea repiä ihan tolkuttomia eroja, mutta onneksi tuo kaksikko on aika onnettomia tempoilijoita.



Joo, tuo aiemmin mainittu 3min tuskin on realistista, mutta viime vuonna Aru ja Purito jäivät about 2min Tony Martinille suunnilleen saman pituisella matkalla. Tosin silloin se reitti oli aika erikoinen ITT:lle, eli ensin noustiin aika jyrkkää mäkeä ja sen jälkeen loivaa alamäkeä maaliin. Eli tempokuskit tuskin saivat silloin hyödynnettyä ominaisuuksiaan parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla.

----------


## CamoN

> Ja LeMondilta jotta onkohan se kuitenkin niin, että kahden GT:n voittaminen perättäin on enemmän fysiikasta kuin päästä kiinni.



Sanoisin ihan vaan ettei fyysistä ja henkistä puolta voi oikein erottaa toisistaan. Kun miettii tuollaisen ison GT-kilpailun rasitustekijöitä, niin onhan se raakaa leikkiä ammattilaisellekin. Kolme viikkoa putkeen pyörän päällä (kun lepopäivinäkin ajetaan kohtuullisesti). Joka päivälle mahtuu varmaan keskimäärin 5h työtä ja kärkijoukossa joka viikolla tehdään muutamaan kertaan se viimeinen keskimäärin 30 minuuttinen lähes maksimaalisena suorituksena, muilla vähän satunnaisemmin. Kun sitten pääsee koko kolmen viikon periodin maaliin, sekä fyysinen että henkinen puoli tarvinnee aika paljon palautusta. Henkisellä puolella palautuminen ja latautuminen voi vaatia pitkänkin ajan, vaikka ajamisesta maksettaisiin tähtitieteellisen hyvin tai saataisiin muita ulkoisia kannustimia.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Mielenkiintoinen tempo-ottelu ja Vueltan loppu tulossa. Arvuutella voi kuinka paljon TD:n jaloissa painaa jo ajettu..  ja myös sitä kuinka TD saavutettuaan punapaidan pystyisi sitä puolustamaan etapit 18 ja 20... viimeksi mainitussa on neljä 1kategoria nousua... veikkaus on että ei pysty vaan mäkimiehet ratkovat Vueltan voiton... toivottavasti veikkasin väärin?

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Puriton meno näyttää niin tunkkaiselta että voi tulla se 3 minuuttia eroa TD:n hyväksi...

E// 1:13 eroa Puritoon ja 0:44 eroa Aruun 13,5 km kohdalla, Eli ennuste on että Aru jää yli 2 min ja Purito yli 3 min.

----------


## trash-base

Tuliko siitä nyt sitten ~3s Domoulinin ja Arun välille. Huikeat loppuetapit tulossa. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Ei ihan loppu enään sopinut niin hyvin TD:lle kuin alkutaival, mutkista ja noususta johtuen. Aru veti lopun hyvin ja on lähellä voittoa. Nyt joutuu Purito viimeistään lauantaina tekemään muutakin kuin spurttaamaan loppujyrkänteessä.

----------


## kukavaa

giro on viihdyttävin, tour tylsin ja vuelta jännin.

edit. arun loppupätkä tuli melkein tom dumin vauhtia.

editII. ja kova ajo vallulta myös. en tajunnut sen olevan noin kova aikaa vastaan. rafa tosin pettymys.

----------


## Mattia

Yli 2 tuntii tänään Astanan väliaikamiehen kanssa 21 km kohdalla. Juteltiin ummet ja lammet pyöräilystä ja ohi. Hän oli yhtenä tiimin 4stä kellokallesta kellottamassa Arulle eroa Dumouliniin.

Ennenku "kisa" alkoi hän sanoi, että huomenna hyökätään koska Tom tulee olemaan punaisessa tänään. Eli Astanan odotusarvot olivat nuo. Kun Aru tuli kohdalle, hän oli innoissaan, koska ero oli "hyvä" ja Arulla vahva päivä. Ehkä jopa vahvempi kuin talli uskoikaan.

----------


## ilmora

Aru on kyllä osoittanut enemmän taistelutahtoa ja kykyä kuin Girossa - tiedä sitten oliko Contador vastustajana liian kova luu henkisestikin?

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Vaikka vuoria loppuetapeilta löytyy, niin huipulle ne eivät pääty.
Luvassa jäätävää alamäkiajoa.
Kumpi on tässä ennalta arvioiden parempi, Aru vai Dumoulin?
Myöskään etatppivoittohyvityksiä ei taida Aru em.syistä helpolla saada.
Giantin kannalta hatkat saa mennä menojaan, Arun selkä viimeisessä nousussa on varmaan ainoa asia, joka merkitsee?
Tuleekohan yhteistyötä yli tallirajojen, saako Dumoulin apuja tarvittaessa esim. muilta hollantilaisilta ?

----------


## kuovipolku

> Aru on kyllä osoittanut enemmän taistelutahtoa ja kykyä kuin Girossa - tiedä sitten oliko Contador vastustajana liian kova luu henkisestikin?



Juuri Giroa ennen ja vielä Giron alussa Aru kärsi vatsaongelmista, jotka sittemmin diagnosoitiin jonkinsorttiseksi gluteeniyliherkkyydeksi (ellei peräti keliakiaksi). Eli jos tallin uutisointiin on tältä osin uskominen, tässä on mahdollinen selitys tasaisempaan suoritukseen Vueltassa.

Minua asiantuntevampien kommentaattorien mukaan Arulla on yleensäkin ollut vaikeaa toisella viikolla, mutta ikä ja kokemus ovat auttaneet tässäkin. Se mistä hän ei pidä eli se missä hän on haavoittuvimmillaan on useamman perättäisen vuoren sisältävä etappi jota ajetaan alusta alkaen kovalla teholla (eli hänelle sopii paremmin se että lopussa on yksi kova nousu jossa hän voi tehdä kertaratkaisun). Samoin silloin kun nousu on erittäin jyrkkä, yli 12 astetta, hän ei ole yhtä vahva kuin jotkut toiset mäkimiehet.

Kolmas viikko on aina ollut Arun vahvuus, joten Dumoulin, hänen tallinsa ja heidän mahdolliset liittolaisensa saavat tehdä tosissaan töitä.

----------


## ilmora

^ Kiitos kuovipolku! Tämän vuoden Giro oli ensimmäinen pyöräilykilpailu, jonka olen koskaan katsonut, joten paljon kokemusta ja taustaa puuttuu - hyvä, että täällä sitten pääsee enemmän sisälle lajiin.

----------


## bluebike

Maalissa aika boonukset ovat: 
1. 10 s
2.   6 s
3.   4 s

Väli-kireisssä:
1. 3 s
2. 2 s
1. 1 s

Siispä, jos etapin maalissa.

a)  1. Aru, 2. Dumoulin, ...      =>   Aru johtoon (Dumoulin +1 s)
b)  ... 2. Aru  3. Dumoulin, ...  =>   Dumoulin edelleen kärjessä (Aru +1 s)
c)  ... 3. Aru ...                       =>   Aru johtoon (Dumoulin +1 s)


Mitäs Vuelta säännöt sanovat tasapelistä?  (onko aika-ajon tuhannesosat jossain?)

Muistuu mieleen: 

Eneco Tour 2006: Schumacher vs Hincapie

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2006_Eneco_Tour

----------


## rhubarb

Lauantain etappi on kova Dumoulinille, eikä tänäänkään ihan helpolla päästä. Toi kolme sekuntia on niin pieni aika että eilen olisi kannattanut melkein jatkaa irti siinä vikan kolmen kilsan kohdalla tai missä se nyt olikaan… tänään voisi ehkä olla pienen pieni mahdollisuus repäistä tuossa vikassa alamäessä ja tasaisella ja vetää loppytöppyrään hirveä tuuttaus. Jos saisi edes muutaman lisäsekunnin turvaväliä—ilman että vaarantaa huomisen suoritusta.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Nyt oli kyllä klassinen esimerkki tallin merkityksestä kun ajetaan tosissaan eikä himmailla. Vituttaa TD:n puolesta mutta onneksi toi Arukin voittajana mulle menee. Mahtaa ottaa pattiin Giant-Alpecinin dirikoita kun jengi oli kasattu vain Degenkolbin ympärille. No tuo TD:n ajo oli ehkä yksi viimevuosien suurimpia yllätyksiä (unohdetaan Horner Vueltassa) Grand toureilla. Kaverista saattaa tulla tosi kova luu pitkäksi aikaa, chapeau.

----------


## Paolo

Aru on ollut oma suosikki. Kieltämättä tuntui mahtavalta kun mies näyttää ottavan ekan Gran Tour-voittonsa. 
Selineille nähtävästi katkera pala kun yllätysvoitto luisui Dumoulinilta...

----------


## plr

Uskomattomat erot kokonaisajoissa sijoilla 2.-9. Tasan sekunti jokaisen välissä. Kirisekunneilla voisi periaatteessa nostaa sijoitusta palkintopallille.

----------


## kolistelija

> Uskomattomat erot kokonaisajoissa sijoilla 2.-9. Tasan sekunti jokaisen välissä. Kirisekunneilla voisi periaatteessa nostaa sijoitusta palkintopallille.



Ööö?

http://www.lavuelta.com/la-vuelta/20...fications.html

----------


## CamoN

Dumoulinilta hienoa taistelua tänään karvaaseen loppuun saakka. Astana käytti lopulta miesylivoimaa ja kypsää taktiikkaa. Etapin viihdearvon kannalta olisi ollut hienoa jos Dumoulin olisi pysynyt kyydissä lähemmäs loppua, mutta toisaalta Astana teki ratkaisut juuri oikeissa paikoissa ja vääjäämätön tapahtui.

Vueltan etappien reiteistä ja profiileista voi olla montaa mieltä, mutta olihan tämä melko selvästi kilpailullisesti mielenkiintoisin kolmen GT:n sarjassa. TTT:n toteutus kuitenkin voitaneen varmaan unohtaa tulevia vuosia ajatellen.

----------


## sorkan_fiba

> Uskomattomat erot kokonaisajoissa sijoilla 2.-9. Tasan sekunti jokaisen välissä. Kirisekunneilla voisi periaatteessa nostaa sijoitusta palkintopallille.



Ihmettelin samaa, mutta ne on väärin sillä sivulla.

----------


## plr

> Ööö?



Onkohan Cyclingnewsillä tullut joku bugi tuloksiin?

http://www.cyclingnews.com/vuelta-a-...ge-20/results/

General Classification after stage 20
#	Rider Name (Country) Team	Result
1	Fabio Aru (Ita) Astana Pro Team	83:01:40	 
2	Joaquin Rodriguez Oliver (Spa) Team Katusha	0:01:17	 
3	Rafal Majka (Pol) Tinkoff-Saxo	0:01:18	 
4	Nairo Alexander Quintana Rojas (Col) Movistar Team	0:01:19	 
5	Jhoan Esteban Chaves Rubio (Col) Orica GreenEdge	0:01:20	 
6	Tom Dumoulin (Ned) Team Giant-Alpecin	0:01:21	 
7	Alejandro Valverde Belmonte (Spa) Movistar Team	0:01:22	 
8	Mikel Nieve Ituralde (Spa) Team Sky	0:01:23	 
9	Daniel Moreno Fernandez (Spa) Team Katusha	0:01:24

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Tuolta oikeat aikaerot.
http://www.lavuelta.com/la-vuelta/20...fications.html

----------


## rhubarb

> Nyt oli kyllä klassinen esimerkki tallin merkityksestä kun ajetaan tosissaan eikä himmailla. Vituttaa TD:n puolesta mutta onneksi toi Arukin voittajana mulle menee. Mahtaa ottaa pattiin Giant-Alpecinin dirikoita kun jengi oli kasattu vain Degenkolbin ympärille. No tuo TD:n ajo oli ehkä yksi viimevuosien suurimpia yllätyksiä (unohdetaan Horner Vueltassa) Grand toureilla. Kaverista saattaa tulla tosi kova luu pitkäksi aikaa, chapeau.



Sillä joukkueella ajetaan mikä on kasattu (ja on ihan ymmärrettävää että vuorikauriita ei ollut) mutta onhan se nyt ihan saatanan typerää että siellä ei ollut hatkassa omia miehiä jotka olisivat voineet tiputtautua kapteeninsa avuksi. _Yksi ainoa_ apuajaja edes siinä tokavikassa laskussa/tasaisella ja Tom olisi ollut porukoissa. Sillä olisi pelastunut melko varmasti ainakin podiumpaikka.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Todella jännä Vuelta, selvästi mielenkiintoisin tämän vuoden suurista otteluista. 
Klassinen esimerkki siitä kuinka suuri merkitys on laadukkaaalla tallilla ja onnistuneella taktiikalla, en muista vastaa onnistumista tällä saralla.. tietysti Arulla ja Astanalla oli myös tähtimerkit kohdillaan.En uskonutkaan että TD voittaa Vueltaa mutta täydellinen romahtaminen oli enemmän tallin kuin Tompan vika. Puritto sen sijaan alisuoritti kun ei pystynyt tulemaan Astanan kyytiin kun veto alkoi toiseksi viimeisessä nousussa... yllättävän heikko suoritus maailman luokan mäkimieheltä. Tokkopa Puritto olisi mitään voinut Arulle/Astanalle mutta meinasi hävitä Maikalle, ei ole Puritosta voittajaksi.
Hieno taistelu, tlläista lisää.

----------


## Googol

Pysyihän se Purito Astanan kyydissä. Nairon ja Majkan kyytiin ei sitten päässyt viimeisessä mäessä.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Pysyihän se Purito Astanan kyydissä. Nairon ja Majkan kyytiin ei sitten päässyt viimeisessä mäessä.



Olet oikeassa, näinhän se meni mutta siihen kyytiin olisi luullut Puriton pystyvän, meni tiukaksi kakkospaikka kun ei pystynyt... taisi olla purito poltettu loppuun. Majka ajoi komean kisan ja yllätti ainakin Hanssin, tästä miehestä kuullaan viellä.

----------


## Munarello

Tuumailin eilistä etappia katsoessa kuten Tumulin etapin jälkeen itsekin totesi, että vaikka hän olisikin alamäessä päässyt takaisin Astanan porukkaan niin eiköhän se olisi pudonnut uudestaan seuraavassa mäessä. Vaikka mies eilen olikin toki pettynyt niin aika hyväntuuliseltahan tuo nyt näytti kuvissa. Pyöräilylätsää nostan miehelle.

E: Ekan tunnin keskari on kuulemma ollut 26km/h. Jopa minä olisin pystynyt rimpuilemaan mukana siinä vauhdissa!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

^ Yksin ajaessa totta kai olisi tipahtanut. Avuilla ei olisi tarvinnut vetää 20 km punaisella ennen sitä vikaa mäkeä… Aru olisi siltikin todennäköisesti ottanut voiton etapilta, mutta ero häneen ja varsinkin _kaikkiin muihin_ olisivat saattaneet pysyä jossain kuosissa.

----------


## Munarello

Juu, aivan totta. Tuumailin vain sitä, että vaikka varmasti otti päähän niin hyvin näyttää osaavan suhtautua tilanteeseen. Sympaattinen nuori mies, jolta varmasti saamme vielä nähdä hienoja asioita. Mitenhän tänään, John Degenkolb..? Olisikohan jo pientä painetta etappivoiton suhteen?

E: Kyllä vain, John Degenkolb! Himopyöräilijän armottomat movemberit voitti.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ilmora

Dumoulin asetti kyllä jo odotuksia ensi vuodelle - saa nähdä millaisin eväin lähtee on silloin liikkeelle ja mitä asettaa itselleen tavoitteeksi.

----------


## Jabadabado

Oli kyllä upea taistelu joka huipentui niin kuin järjestäjät oli toivonut, kun toiseksi viimeisenä päivänä saatiin vasta ratkaisu voittajan suhteen. Täällä oltiin lievästi Arun puolella, kun Nibali joutui ulos kilpailusta jo alussa. Dumolinin voitossa olisi toki ollut iso yllätysmomentti mukana ja ei voi kuin nostaa hattua Dumolinin taistelulle ja kuinka pitkälle se kesti lähes ilman tallin apua ja apuajajia, varsinkin vuorietapeilla. Mielenkiintoista nähdä miten Dumolin tulevina vuosina menestyy ja lähteekö mies tavoittelemaan Grand Tourien kokonaiskilpailun voittoja vai suuntautuuko muualle. Arun voitto oli Astanalta hieno osoitus tallin ja onnistuneen taktiikan merkityksestä. Aika lähelle Dumolin pääsi vielä alamäessä mutta kun Astana sai kaksi tuoretta apuajajaa vetomiehiksi niin Dumolin tippui lopullisesti, se olisiko tuo joukkoon liittyminen sitten pelastanut Dumolinia vai ei jää arvailujen varaan, omasta mielestään Dumolin olisi joka tapauksessa tippunut uudelleen viimeisessä mäessä.

----------


## r.a.i

http://static0.ad.nl/static/photo/20...se_3296677.png


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

